# Mahindra 7060 TPS Replacement Procedures



## Fred Harkins (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello All,
I have a 7060 with a TPS fault code flashing. (MICO Bosch Type VE Injector Pump)
I have the "Service Manual" but cannot find the adjustment procedure for the TPS.
I want to replace it, but need the desired meter reading to adjust it properly.
Does anyone have these procedures handy?


----------



## Fred Harkins (Aug 9, 2020)

WOW, I have read the "Service Manual" from cover to cover and can't find this information.
I have also searched the internet for hours and hours and hours.
I can't believe this information is not out there somewhere.
It's just a Throttle Position Sensor adjustment...
BTW, the service manual I purchased from Mahindra is a joke. 
Even the translation into English is horrible.
Don't waste your $$ on it!
Was hoping to find a Mechanic on here with this information...


----------

